# Stereomix lässt sich NICHT aufnehmen!



## sheepdog (3. Februar 2007)

Ich habe ein problem das vielleicht simpel erscheint...
ich kann ganz einfach nicht aufnehmen, genauer gesagt
Weder audacity noch NO23 recorder können unter der einstellung "stereomix" geräusche wahrnehmen. es wird einfach stille aufgenommen und die messpegel schlagen nicht aus.
allerdings hat das problem noch nie vorher bestanden, früher hat es einwandfrei funktioniert und aufeinmal verweigert es seinen dienst. 
was für gründe kann es dafür geben?
soundkarten treiber ist installiet, die aufnhame über microfon funktioniert und alle musikfiles lassen sich abspielen wie gewohnt
was kann ich tun?
ähm, weil das mein erster post ist muss ich noch dazu fügen: nein, ich bin nicht ganz blöd! ja, ich kenne die lautstärkenregelung! ja, ich kenne google und nein, es hat mir nicht geholfen.

vielen dank für die raschen und manigfaltigen antworten
sheepdog


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Februar 2007)

1. Bitte die Shiftaste benutzen, danke 
2. Bist du sicher dass du in den Soundeinstellungen von Windows an der richtigen Stelle warst? Du musst soweit ich weis den Stereomixer in den *Aufnahmeeinstellungen* aktivieren.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo!


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> 2. Bist du sicher dass du in den Soundeinstellungen von Windows an der richtigen Stelle warst? Du musst soweit ich weis den Stereomixer in den *Aufnahmeeinstellungen* aktivieren.


Darum kümmert sich Audacity..... in dem man in Audacity das gewünschte Aufnahmegerät auswählt.
In Audacity muss aber natürlich auch die Ausgangslautstärke und die Aufnahmelautstärke entsprechend eingestellt werden (bei "0" passiert logischerweise nicht viel  ).

Ach ja, und die Nebengeräusche (z.b. die Klickgeräusche vom Windows Explorer/Internet Explorer) werden natürlich auch aufgenommen. 
Diese sollte man also vorher lieber deaktivieren. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## sheepdog (3. Februar 2007)

schon richtig was ihr da sagt, allerdings ist das beides NICHT (shift taste benützt) das problem
das mit den nebengeräuschen ist mir auch klar aber ich wäre ja schon glücklich wenn ich überhaupt was aufnehmen könnte, aber da ist nichts. nada.
stereomix ist auch auf vollen input gestellt aber es regt sich nichts. 
wie gesagt, es hat funktioniert, also geht es, bloss jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr.
kann ein neuinstallieren des soundtreibers das problem vielleicht beheben? das ist eine lösung die ich bisher noch nicht probiert habe weil es mir zu viel arbeit ist die CD rauszugraben aus meinem chaos.
der soundkartentreiber hat ein program mitgeliefert, das sich soundMAX nennt, also wie die lautstärke regelung bei windwos bloss mit einem anderen visuellen style, bewirkt und kann aber genau das selbe im grunde, kennt jemand von euch dieses program? /heißt es eigentlich programm oder program?)
danke für eure antworten


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Februar 2007)

1. Also, ich möchte dich nun doch bitten dir die *Netiquette von Tutorials.de* durchzulesen, und dabei besonders auf *Punkt 15* zu achten.
Auch beim Posten der Beiträge ist doch so eine schöne Box mit Weinroter Schrift wo auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung hingewiesen wird.
2. Es heist Programm (zwei "m")
3. Dieses Programm ist mir nicht bekannt, aber ich würde das mit der Treiberneuinstallation doch mal testen. Vorrausgesetzt du kannst wirklich davon ausgehen dass es kein verschobener Regler oder sowas ist.



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Darum kümmert sich Audacity..... in dem man in Audacity das gewünschte Aufnahmegerät auswählt.


Wusste ich nicht, arbeite schon seit Ewig und drei Tagen mit Audition bzw Cooledit


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Februar 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Wusste ich nicht, arbeite schon seit Ewig und drei Tagen mit Audition bzw Cooledit


Dafür ist Audacity aber kostenlos (OpenSource) und nicht nur für Windows verfügbar. 

Ich hatte Audacity vor geraumer Zeit mal für den einmaligen Gebrauch installiert, der Ton eines Films war so leise dass TMPGEnc ihn total verzerrt hätte.
Daher hatte ich auch die Möglichkeit es mal schnell anzutesten (das Programm hatte ich nicht runtergeschmissen..... man kann ja nie wissen  ).


----------



## sheepdog (11. Februar 2007)

Ja also für Freeware ist Audiacity schon OK aber halt zum Profi-Gebrauch hat es schon einige ähm, gravierende Fehler unter anderem.
Werd mich jetzt daran machen meine Treiber CD suchen zu gehen damit ich die Soundtreiber neu installiere, hoffentlich bringt es mir das erhoffte Ergebnis jedenfalls werde ich dann berichten.
Ach ja sagt mal was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit eurer verqueren Groß und Klein Schreiberei? Das ist doch irgendwie werder Zeitgerecht noch Sinnvoll, schon gar nicht im Internet? Ich find es seltsam jedenfalls. Und mh, irritierend vorallem.


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Februar 2007)

Die Großschreibung bestimmter Wörter ist in der Deutschen Sprache nunmal "normal" und Standart.
Es erleichtert die Lesbarkeit, und viele Wörter verlieren ohne dieses System auch ihre "Eindeutigkeit".
Es ist durchaus Zeitgemäs, bei durchgehender Kleinschrifft und keinerlei Satzzeichen verliert man schnell den Überblick in einem Text. In der Schule lernt das wohl Jeder so, und auch im Beruf wird es von Jedem erwartet der deutschsprachige Texte schreiben muss.

Das ist wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt finde ich, und man tippt auch nicht wirklich langsamer nur weil man die Shifttaste mal benutzt.


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Februar 2007)

Was ist nicht zeitgemäss am Einhalten von Regeln?


----------



## The_Maegges (11. Februar 2007)

sheepdog hat gesagt.:


> Ach ja sagt mal was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit eurer verqueren Groß und Klein Schreiberei? Das ist doch irgendwie werder Zeitgerecht noch Sinnvoll, schon gar nicht im Internet? Ich find es seltsam jedenfalls. Und mh, irritierend vorallem.



Sorry, das sehe ich (und auch einige andere User hier) etwas anders.
Gross- / kleinschreibung fördert die Lesbarkeit eines Textes, ebenfalls wie Kommasetzung und Interpunktation und der Einsatz sinnvoller Textabsätze.

Dadurch wirkt der Text weniger "zusammengeklatscht" und die Worte sind optisch differenzierter voneinander. 
Dadurch verhaspelt man sich als Leser des Textes weniger. 
Insbesondere bei komplexeren Texten und, eben wie hier, grösseren technischen Beschreibungen, kann man sehr schnell die Lust am Lesen verlieren, wenn man sich erstmal den Text mehrfach im Geist "zurechtrücken" muss, um den Sinn des Geschriebenen zu verstehen. 

Und letztendlich ist es doch in deinem Interesse, dass man dein Problem versteht und dir eine ebenso lesbare Antwort schreibt, oder?

Soviel zur Frage, ob das Sinnvoll ist. Klare Antwort: ja!

Zeitgemäss? Definitiv. Im Internet sind Informationen nun mal textbasiert und in der Regel mehrfach vorhanden. 
Die Textdarstellung macht einen klaren Unterschied zwischen Lesbarkeit und Verständlichkeit aus. 
Die unmögliche Kleinschreibung hat sich vor allem durch Chats und Gaming eingeschlichen, weil gewisse schreibfaule Leute sich keine Mühe bei ihrer Textdarstellung gegeben haben, was auch für einzeilige Texte in Chatfenstern nicht weiter tragisch ist.
Denn bei einer Zeile hat man noch einen halbwegs vernünftigen Überblick über das Geschriebene. Bei mehrzeiligen Texten oder grösseren Textblöcken geht aber genau das flöten.
Und gerade in einem Forum hat man doch, im Gegensatz zum Chat, in der Regel genug Zeit, um sich seinen Text nochmals durchzulesen und Fehler zu korrigieren.
Und diese verhältnismässig kleine Zeitspanne sollte einem eine Problemlösung mindestens wert sein, oder nicht?


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Februar 2007)

sheepdog hat gesagt.:


> Ja also für Freeware ist Audiacity schon OK aber halt zum Profi-Gebrauch hat es schon einige ähm, gravierende Fehler unter anderem.


Naja, für den Normalanwender sollte es ausreichend genug sein.
Und wer professionell arbeiten will, kann doch auch ruhig professionell Geld ausgeben. 
Professionell arbeiten nur die wenigsten zum Vergnügen..... sondern verdienen mit ihrer Arbeit auch Geld..... und schon können sie ihre professionelle Software von den Steuern absetzen (es sei denn sie arbeiten schwarz  ).


----------



## sheepdog (21. Februar 2007)

Ich habe nun den Auditrieber neu installiert allerdings hat sich nichts geändert, hättet ihr noch andere Ideen?


----------



## DonDeyv (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo erstmal  

Ich hab da mal ne Frage die irgendwie hiermit zu tun hat 

Bisher konnte ich bei Windows XP normal die Stereomix funktion benutzen, um z.b.  beim Windows Live Messenger, wenn ich das Mikro angemacht habe, man hören konnte, was für Musik ich höre (aus den Boxen kommt). Dazu musste ich nur bei den Audioeinstellungen etwas umstellen. Nun habe ich seit ein paar Wochen Windows Vista Ultimate OEM auf deutsch gekauft und kann irgendwie nicht herausfinden, wie ich das umstelle, dass ich auch hier diese Funktion nutzen kann. Wenn ich bei den Audioeinstellungen "stereomix" als audioeingang aktiviere, funktioniert es nicht.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

wäre dankbar!

GreetZ DonDeyv

ich häng mal einen Screen bei, wie es bei Vista aussieht mit den Einstellungen!


----------



## snipes (6. März 2007)

Hallo,
also ich hatte das gleiche Problem, meine Soundkarte ist "SoundMAX" und ich habe einfach den neuesten Treiber installiert, danach ging es.
MfG, snipes


----------



## sheepdog (12. März 2007)

beim neuesen Treiber bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung, wie die nun genau lautet weis ich nun mal leider nicht mehr. Das Problem besteht aber weiterhin.


----------



## DonDeyv (12. März 2007)

Danke vielmals, es klappt nun einwandfrei mit dem aktuellsten Treiber!


----------



## snipes (12. März 2007)

Vielleicht hast du die 16 Bit Version und versuchst die 32 Bit Version zu installieren? Das war am Anfang bei mir auch ein Problem ^^


----------



## Mirocquai (19. April 2007)

Hi, wenn dein Problem immer noch besteht dann sende mir ein E-Mail an :
marsus@gmx.de. Beschreibe mir ganz genau dein Problem, ich glaube ich habe
für dich eine Lösung. Gruß!


----------



## sheepdog (28. April 2007)

jahhh, kannst du das nicht einfach hier schreiben? ansonsten wäre ich dankbar und werde dir bei zeiten mailen.


----------



## Jackthe999 (11. Juni 2007)

sheepdog hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe ein problem das vielleicht simpel erscheint...
> ich kann ganz einfach nicht aufnehmen, genauer gesagt
> Weder audacity noch NO23 recorder können unter der einstellung "stereomix" geräusche wahrnehmen. es wird einfach stille aufgenommen und die messpegel schlagen nicht aus.
> allerdings hat das problem noch nie vorher bestanden, früher hat es einwandfrei funktioniert und aufeinmal verweigert es seinen dienst.
> ...



Endlich find ich mal was... Ich hab Haar genau das gleiche Problem. Hab das P5B-VM mit Onboard Soundkarte HD Audio. Stereomix ging vorher auch hab dann Vista mal probiert da hats auch geklappt war aber nich zu meinen Videoprogs kompatibel hab dann wieder auf XP Pro gewechselt und nun kommt bei mir bei Stereomix auch nix mehr. ^^ Verstehe ich nicht und auf der Asus Seite gibts für XP auch nur einen Treiber und der mitgelieferte auf der Mainboard-CD ist glaub ich sogar der gleiche also bringt das so nix den treiber zu installieren... Geht das jetzt wieder bei dir? Was hast du gemacht das es geht^^ Verdammt ich brauch da dringend Hilfe mein Job hängt davon ab ... =) Also bitte @all Help!

Grüße Jack


----------



## Jackthe999 (11. Juni 2007)

Wuaa ich habs grad hinbekommen lol endlich !! Doch ein treiber Problem da gibts einen der ist zwar selbe verson... aber anderes build 6550 oder so. Der t mein gott endlich!^^


----------



## Mirocquai (11. Juni 2007)

Hi ! Ich hatte auch das Problem! Habe es mit einen speziellen Treiber gelöst.
Damit geht es ganz bestimmt. Wenn du Interesse hast es zu bekommen kann ich es dir
zumailen. Sende mir deine E-Mail-Adresse und du hast es. Das ist meine :gadtronic@arcor.de


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juni 2007)

Und was spricht dagegen diesen "speziellen Treiber" zu nennen und wenn möglich einen (am besten offiziellen) Downloadlink zu posten?
Dann hat jedenfalls die Allgemeinheit (und die "Nachwelt") etwas davon.

Ansonsten fallen mir nur 5 Gründe dagegen ein:
1. der "spezielle Treiber" ist illegal.
2. es ist ein Virus.
3. es ist ein Trojaner.
4. es ist ein Wurm.
5. es ist ein Horax.


----------



## Mirocquai (11. Juni 2007)

Nix von alledem. Ganz ehrlich  Vielmehr habe ich sehr lange rumrecherchiert bis ich es hatte. Ein Freund hat mir auch so geholfen in dem er es mir gemailt hat. Ich würde es auch gerne veröffentlichen, weiß nur nicht wie es geht.


----------



## sheepdog (11. Juni 2007)

naja du  musst nur einfach den link reinstellen?


----------



## julitemp (9. November 2007)

Hallo,

über die Suche bin ich jetzt hier gelandet, weil ich das gleiche Problem habe:

Win XP prof.
No23 Recorder
Phonostar

C-Media Rear Panel Audio


Hab letzte Woche meinen Rechner neu installiert. Das Gute: VORHER konnte ich als Aufnahmequelle Stereomix im No23 Recorder auswählen.

Jetzt nach der Neuinstallation ist dieses Stereomix nirgends zu finden.

Ich habe in den Lautstärke-Reglern alles auf volle Pulle, Sound kommt raus, nur nimmt es eben nichts auf - zu hören: nix!

Offenbar hängt es also an diesem verschwundenen Stereomix.

Ich kann "Stereomix" auch nirgends in den Audio-Optionen der Systemsteuerung anhakeln, weil es das schlichtweg da nicht gibt.

Ich weiß nur, dass hardwaremäßig alles ok sein MUSS, denn vor dem Rechner platt machen ging das Aufnehmen ja, war ja "Stereomix" zumindest im No23 Recorder anwählbar, auch der Phonostar hat astrein aufgenommen.

Leider kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern, was ich vor gefühlten 100 Jahren gemacht habe, dass das geklappt hat - Treiber? Keine Ahnung.

Jetzt war hier die Rede von einem Treiber, über den keiner mehr was gepostet hatte.

Weiß jemand nun schon Abhilfe, wie man dieses "Stereomix" herbeizaubern kann?

Danke.


----------

